# Adult Male Blepharopsis mendica (Thistle mantis)



## myzticalboi (May 5, 2011)




----------



## PhilinYuma (May 5, 2011)

There may be a more beautiful mantis, but I can't think of it. Great pix!


----------



## animalexplorer (May 5, 2011)

Oh no! Another(Slurp) one to drool (Slurp)over! Nice collection of images.


----------



## sporeworld (May 5, 2011)

Glorious!

I'm just a few month behind ya...


----------



## sporeworld (May 5, 2011)

By the way, how the heck do you pronouce "Blepharopsis"...?


----------



## GreatHarlequin (May 5, 2011)

Sweet! Hairy little fella, almost moth-like antennas. But still gorgeous.


----------



## leviatan (May 5, 2011)

great color!


----------



## more_rayne (May 5, 2011)

Handsome devil!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 5, 2011)

Just added another to my "want list"  great pics .... thanks


----------



## Ricardo (May 5, 2011)

Where did you obtain this one? How big do females get?


----------



## myzticalboi (May 5, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> Where did you obtain this one? How big do females get?


I'll post up female pictures tonight


----------



## sporeworld (May 5, 2011)

Last I checked, Mantisplace had nymphs for sale. Maybe ooths?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 5, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> By the way, how the heck do you pronouce "Blepharopsis"...?


There are two ways. One is "bleff a rop sis" The other is "er, hmm cough cough."

The second one is more useful because it can be used for most mantids.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 5, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Looks just like an Idolo but with different patterns, a differently shaped head, and a smaller thorax "shield". Also a smaller size, but still super cool!


----------



## sporeworld (May 5, 2011)

So, I COULD call them "Blephers"? 

BLEFFa*ROP*sis! Got it!


----------



## myzticalboi (May 6, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> So, I COULD call them "Blephers"?
> 
> BLEFFa*ROP*sis! Got it!


LOL!  I just call them mendicas.


----------



## bling (May 11, 2011)

Thats some great pictures how do you get it that close without it blering


----------



## myzticalboi (May 11, 2011)

bling said:


> Thats some great pictures how do you get it that close without it blering


I have a dedicated macro lens (100mm macro lens) plus the settings on the camera gives it more details.


----------



## warpdrive (May 11, 2011)

joeho said:


> LOL!  I just call them mendicas.


I call them AWESOME. now make some babies so I can have some.  

Harry


----------



## bling (May 13, 2011)

joeho said:


> I have a dedicated macro lens (100mm macro lens) plus the settings on the camera gives it more details.


Cool i just got a new camera its a canon and i got a ultrasonic 60mm f/2.8 macro usm

im hoping this will take good close ups


----------



## myzticalboi (May 13, 2011)

bling said:


> Cool i just got a new camera its a canon and i got a ultrasonic 60mm f/2.8 macro usm
> 
> im hoping this will take good close ups


Sounds good man, cant wait to see the pics. =)


----------



## Ryan.M (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Well done!


----------

